# New Photo's Mr Lincolnshire 2009 10 Weeks Out



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just took some shots with my mobile at the gym. 10 Weeks and 1 day out from Mr Lincolnshire, been dieting 13 days. Well serious dieting, been fairly strict most of the year.

Any critism welcome, pictures are a little poor quality, crappy cheap phone!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The Rest


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate should be shreded in 10 weeks.

main weakpoint to me is traps which is the same issue i have everything else looks nicely in proportion


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for noticing about the traps, I hadn't realised they have shrunk until you said. Hoping it is because these pictures were taken at the end of day 6 of Keto right after the depletion workout, so muscles are very flat and depleted. I'll take a look again Sunday after the weekly carb up to see if they re-appear.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi joe whats your current weight and predicted comp weight?

Whats your calorie breakdown for your keto diet Protien/fats/carbs and hows it going as i'm doing something similar!?


----------



## steve_bbuk (Nov 4, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Rocho said:


> Hi joe whats your current weight and predicted comp weight?
> 
> Whats your calorie breakdown for your keto diet Protien/fats/carbs and hows it going as i'm doing something similar!?


To save me doing a lot of typing all the details of my diet etc etc is in the welcome board

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/59416-new-board-just-saying-hi.html#post917394

In a nutshell, Sunday to Friday evening is 2200 cals. I am about 15st4lbs after carb up, and around 14st12lbs carb depleted. Would like to compete at 14st7lbs, but will go down to 14 if required for shreddedness. I am 5'11


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

1 week has past, new photos attached. I little more sharper I think


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The Rest


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Would not worry about the weight in the slightest mate, good luck with your show!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

nice work mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I see a big difference already. Good points to me are your back width and your quads.


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking good mate, keep up the good work


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

looking really good for 10 weeks out! :thumb: as far as your competition weight I would not worry about how much you weigh as you already know you will not be judged by how much you weigh ... but by how conditioned you are... if you have to lose a few more pounds to get your conditioning spot on then go for it! I think ur in great shape though for being 10 weeks out!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Any calf pics mate??

Looking solid BTW


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking good mate, Im hoping to get to this show (To watch of course !!), best of luck.


----------



## B-GJ0E (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for comments guys. Hopefully i'll post some more pics at 8 weeks this coming weekend. Sharper again I hope.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Coming on really well, man!


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Good luck with the show, you're looking fantastic mate!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Here is the latest update, just took my weekly photos. Now 8 weeks out.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

More


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The rest


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Where do you train mate?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

looking great, love the chest


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That lighting is shocking and doing you no favours  But you look good. Some nice definition in the chest; traps, back and legs looking great as before.


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

would look even better with a decent suntan, get outside its hot out lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Robbie said:


> Where do you train mate?


I train at First Stop Fitness in Fakenham during the week. It is nothing special, not a bb'ers gym, but it is the only gym that comes anywhere near giving me the facilities that I require.

However, I am a Lincolnshire boy and I go back home to Spalding at the weekends and utilise the much much better facilities at Pro-Bodies Fitness.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dmcc said:


> That lighting is shocking and doing you no favours  But you look good. Some nice definition in the chest; traps, back and legs looking great as before.


I might try getting the missues to take some in the back garden with a proper camera if the weather stays fine. These pics are taken on Nokia mobile in the gym. I know the lighting is a bit poo, I keep telling the gym owner to make a sectioned off posing room with spots etc. I hope they take note, they are both competitive bodybuilders that run it, so it would be beneficial. Stops the lads stripping off in front of customers, LOL.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

guitarman said:


> would look even better with a decent suntan, get outside its hot out lol


Just about to take the dog out for a good 5 mile walk, get a tan whilst burning some fat can't be bad!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Just about to take the dog out for a good 5 mile walk, get a tan whilst burning some fat can't be bad!


I'm knackered and the dog is knackered, did more like 8 miles +. Walking non stop for 2 hours, shirt off, i'm gonna be red raw tomorrow.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

lookin very good for 8 weeks out bud


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

laurie g said:


> lookin very good for 8 weeks out bud


Thanks


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dmcc said:


> That lighting is shocking and doing you no favours  But you look good. Some nice definition in the chest; traps, back and legs looking great as before.


Is this lighting any better???


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Took these an hour ago in the garden.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Finally.....See you all next week for weekly uploads


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

looking good mate...marked difference from first pics... u look to me as though u will be ready before the 8 weeks is up...don't peak to soon!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MUCH better, do them outside in future, weather permitting. You've got great detail in your back that couldn't be seen before, your abs look better and the chest looks good. I might have missed, is this your first comp?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking great mate!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

simply awesome


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dmcc said:


> MUCH better, do them outside in future, weather permitting. You've got great detail in your back that couldn't be seen before, your abs look better and the chest looks good. I might have missed, is this your first comp?


Feels like my first show. I did 4 shows before way back in 1993. Only first timer and novice class. Bit of a Rocky theme to this, it's a comeback after 17 years away.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

IanStu said:


> looking good mate...marked difference from first pics... u look to me as though u will be ready before the 8 weeks is up...don't peak to soon!


Don't think I will peak too soon. Got a lot to do to get the lower back, calf, quads, glutes and hams out. By which time I'm hoping to have striations in the muscle groups that already have detail.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Feels like my first show. I did 4 shows before way back in 1993. Only first timer and novice class. Bit of a Rocky theme to this, it's a comeback after 17 years away.


Way to make a comeback!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

looking good mate and i would say bang on target looking at your progress pics ... stick with what your doing

forget the weight mate .. i noticed your initial post u said u were 15 4 looking to compete at 14 or 14 7 ... from experience i would say you would be lighter than this if your looking to be shredded

i had a similar issue last year i started close to 19 stone and had it in my head to be 17 or 16 7 ... on the day iof the show i was shredded but at lot less than i had expected .


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Stopped worrying about weight. Havn't lost a single lb in the last 3 weeks. But loosing body fat, so thats all good. Should hold less water in the next 3 weeks, off the androgens now, but long esthers, 10 days half life.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Admit it, man. You stuffed a sock into your pants for those new pics!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> Admit it, man. You stuffed a sock into your pants for those new pics!


PMSL........It must've been the lighting, it certainly looks bigger in those pics than in reality.

As you know, it's all about illusion in this game, and I couldn't believe how my sockless todger looked so impressive. Hope the stage lighting is as good hehehehehehe.

My biggest worry, is that your focus is in that area and not my physique, what's going on there??????:laugh:


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking great mate Im hoping to get to see the show so may see you there.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Pagie said:


> Looking great mate Im hoping to get to see the show so may see you there.


Thanks,

Got the sniffles and sore throat this morning, and got Legs, Chest and Cardio in under and hour. Not looking forward to that, but I'll get through it. Hardcore you know the score.....LOL


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> PMSL........It must've been the lighting, it certainly looks bigger in those pics than in reality.
> 
> As you know, it's all about illusion in this game, and I couldn't believe how my sockless todger looked so impressive. Hope the stage lighting is as good hehehehehehe.
> 
> My biggest worry, is that your focus is in that area and not my physique, what's going on there??????:laugh:


I talk to Darren a lot... it must be rubbing off on me... NOT LITERALLY :lol: :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking fantastic joe! The tyre photo made me giggle though! :lol:

Best of luck, keep working hard and may I say you live (spalding) in a beautiful part of the country, I'm jealous!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Looking fantastic joe! The tyre photo made me giggle though! :lol:


That was supposed make people laugh, I actually said to the missus take a picture that would be worthy of Mr Gay UK Calandar. LOL

That's probably what made inggasson look at my lunch. :lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Obviously. lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> I talk to Darren a lot... it must be rubbing off on me... NOT LITERALLY :lol: :thumb:


Leave me out of this, bitch. At least I was able to complement on and admire his physique, not anything else


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Hi guys, been a couple of weeks since i put up some photos so I thought I had better update those who are following my progress.

Sorry about the poor quality, these were taken in poor gym lighting on my mobile phone again. No chance of any sunshine in the garden this weekend.

And before anyone says that my legs look smooth, I know this, these were taken after a monster leg session and an hour of cardio, and I just couldn't flex them.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

More


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Last 2


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Look Awesome, Great progress! Best Luck with the show!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Midsection is looking good, your side triceps and MM poses are great. How far out are you now?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Midsection is looking good, your side triceps and MM poses are great. How far out are you now?


5 weeks and 6 days.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great progress mate, looking good


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Latest pictures just been uploaded here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/63099-b-gjoes-road-mr-lincolnshire-18-jul-2009-a-3.html


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

The hard work is paying off. Good luck with the show


----------

